# 280 AI



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 280 that I would like to have rechambered to a 280 AI....my question is that I have a large number of loaded 280 rounds that I would like to continue to shoot[with accuracy] till I run out and then have those cases already fireformed to the AI version....will this work????and does anyone know of a gunsmith around the Clear Lake area that can do the rechamber work...haven't tried The Arms Room but think they are primarily a repair type shop...


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a 7mm08 AI. My fire forming loads are almost as accurate as the final AI loads. I have no problem using them to hunt with. I know three other people with AI chambered rifles, one is a 280 two are 22-250s. None of them have a problem with accuracy while fire forming.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have only used Precision Barrel Work, http://www.precisionbarrelwork.com/

It's a bit of a ride, but the work is well worth the effort.

The only issue you might run into with your loaded rounds might be a difference in chambering dimensions. When they rechamber your rifle, they should set it back around .250" or so in order to clean up the existing chamber and get the head space right. In doing so, depending on the reamer, then you might have to load new rounds. That isn't necessarily a bad thing, if the chamber is a bit tighter than the factory, your cases will be worked less, and it theoretically should be more accurate. If you full length sized your cases, you can give the smith a loaded round and he will make sure they will chamber properly. If you only neck sized them it would be better IMO to simply start from scratch and have him put a nice new chamber in it. I don't know what a large number of rounds is, but anything around 200 I would pull.

If in talking to the gunsmith, he say's it's a simple job of running the AI reamer in the chamber to clean out the existing shoulder with out setting the barrel back, you need to go on down the road, and find someone who knows what they are doing. You cannot rechamber to an AI chamber and get proper head space with out setting the barrel back.

Good luck with your project. I have several TC barrels chambered to AI, and a 25-06 AI that Pete from Precision built for me, and he did an awesome job.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*280 ai*

i have a 280 improved-love it. i bought the gun from ranches wife after my friend passed-found out the first "gunsmith" screwed up the headspace. Hill Country Rifles in New Braunsfels did the "correction" work. using 140 nosler bts, it will punch 5 shots in sam hole-nice ragged hole. use it mainly for antelope and deer sized animials. i played with it also on cow nilgai using 160 gr partions-very impressed with all the cows shot with it. recoil is so light, but the end result down range will impress you-have fun..


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to ask...What advantages does an AI have over a standard "280"?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

icspts said:


> I have to ask...What advantages does an AI have over a standard "280"?


with all "improved" rounds-more powder=more velo...you can have all the advantages of a 7mag here without all the unjustified recoil. plus it not being a belted cartridge, you get good case life. it also seems 280 improved shoot better in terms of overall accuracy vs, the magnums(may have something to do with recoil....flinching) .


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Yep - 100 to 200 fps advantage vs the standard 280 depending on the bullet - a baby step behind the 7mm RM but it requires much less powder(less overbore) so it's _very_ pleasant to shoot re noise and recoil. The 40* shoulder has less tendency to be driven further into the chamber (we're talking a few thousandths of an inch) upon hammer-strike, so the bullet-to-lands gap is more stable - theoretically beneficial to accuracy. The straighter case (less taper) results in reduced bolt thrust - probably not a big deal for bolt actions but helpful for single shots like the Encore. Also brass stretch is reduced - AI's have better case life.

MA


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks mrsh & Mowdy...You've planted a seed now. I shoot 280 and didn't think it could be improved


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*.284*

as you can tell, i am a big fan of the caliber-i have a 7mm08 and a 280ai. had a 280-gave it to ex wife so she could have a good rifle(may have not been smartest thing i did-she really does not like me...) the improved has been threatened by my friends to be swiped, once they hunt with it-it is a really solid shooter. it was a 26" barrell, but due to the headspace issue, now a 25.5". good luck


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I too started with a 280 and liked it so much that I wanted to have one done, but custom. My dad and I both use HCR here in New Braunfels for any builds and/or gunsmithing, that being said I teamed up with Matt and discussed what I wanted. I already had the action and figured that if I'm gonna do a custom I want the caliber to reflect that as well..... so the 280AI was the sollution to my wants and needs. Haven't looked back and love the gun and the caliber. And finding ammo isn't a issue either since Nosler manufatures them in their "custom" line.


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

My newest project is a 7STW, a beautiful new-to-me Ruger No. 1 that I have lusted after for 10 years (and finally closed the deal)... 

...but all things considered, I still think the 280 AI is the "Perfect 7" - efficient, accurate, deadly, and above all, totally FUN to shoot.

MA


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

If you haven't already one thing to ask the Smith is if they have the SAAMI 280AI reamer. It is slightly shorter than the original 280AI so the SAAMI will chamber in either but the original won't fit the SAAMI/Nosler chamber. It makes for a tight crush fit for standard 280 brass.

This is only a consideration if you want to use the Nosler Brass.


----------



## aggieredfish (Mar 3, 2011)

Most cartridges are designed to headpace at some point along their shoulder. For the 30-06 family (280 rem) the headspace is measured from bolt face to the point along the shoulder that measures .375" in diameter. 

Your current 280 remington shoulder will be reamed out when rechambering to requested 280 AI. This situation alone could (will) set up headspace problems with the rifle, when using factory ammunition. 

However, the problem has been know from the begining with "improved" chambers. Therefore when cutting the chamber, it is standard practice to set the barrel back and cut the chamber "short". In doing this, the headspace point for the cartridge will now be at the intersection of the cartridge neck & shoulder. 

This crucial step ensures proper support & headspacing for the standard 280 remington cartridges in the improved chamber. 

The set back is typically not muchin. Depending on the COAL of your handloads, they may require some resizing to work in the shortened chamber. 

Well worth the effort to keep the safe.


----------

